
'Lost' Austrian film predicting rise of nazism restored and relaunched - fmihaila
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/dec/09/lost-austrian-film-predicting-rise-of-nazism-restored-and-relaunched
======
hubert123
Back then there were essentially two major ideologies in the minds of people,
neither was proven to work yet: Fascism or communism. To predict that one of
them might win, is not exactly a prophetic thing to do. This is like
predicting today that socialism will "win" in the US or that capitalism will
"win".

